# End of Shrimp Season?



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

All,

When is shrimp season over? Meaning when will there no longer be shrimp boats close to shore? Generally, how long does it take the sharks to come back in shore?

Not that it matters 'cause I've only been down to the coast once this summer and I'm heading down next weekend for sure. Sharks or no sharks ...

I've built all the leaders I can handle - so it's time to start using them!


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Well, from what I understand the shrimp boats come very close to shore up near the Galveston area and the sharks actually come close up there. Jolly Roger had a good day shark fishing this week. You should check out his report.

Down on PINS the shrimpers are oof the coast about 3 miles. This pulls all of the sharks away from the beach making it difficult to catch any this time of year. But, it usually picks up around Mid-August. I think they get tired of eating by-catch and start looking for rays, whiting, or whatever else.


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> All,
> 
> When is shrimp season over? Meaning when will there no longer be shrimp boats close to shore?


The season doesn't really end. The Southern Zone which includes PINS is usually closed from around May 15 - July 15 to allow the shrimp to reach a marketable size. The winter season closure is usually from December 1 - May 15, but applies only to waters inside 5 nautical miles. So there is always a season beyond 5 nautical miles, except for those 2 months during the summer.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

SkipJack / Rodbreaker,

Thanks for the info. My wife and I are trying to decide where to spend a long weekend with the kids (next weekend). Galveston/SLP is an easier drive and the fish seem to be closer to shore. Haven't been to PINs this year and we miss it. 

I think we may head down to PINs. Give me some more advice. Generally, I don't like to travel down PINs to far when I go with the family. When you guys say you are at the "Sticks" on PINs where are you? The 11 mile marker? 

In your estimation around where is the best low mile marker for fishing and a little bit of privacy?

Thanks


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

The south sticks are located where the pavement ends, this past weekend there was plenty of privacy between the 5 and 10.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Where the pavement ends? Or where the four wheel drive starts? I only get down to PINS once in a blue moon, but isnt where the pavement ends right when you hang a right on the beach. Generally filled with a zillion people?


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

The south sticks are where the pavement ends and would be the "0" mile marker. The 4wd signs are about 4.8 miles down. This area can be very crowded but usually the camps begin to thin out past the 4wd drive signs. During the winter there are many semi-permanent camps in the 2wd area because of the winter Texans; therefore, weekend campers usually head a little further south for some privacy. But this past weekend there was plenty of room between the 5 and 10.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Rodbreaker,

Thanks ... I'm as good as there. Looking on the internet to rent either a house or a hotel room in Port A.


----------



## Miles (May 27, 2004)

I have a bay boat that I like to take nearshore to shark fish, and I have seen the shrimp boats in close, but I can never get anything to bite. Is there a set way you must fish in order to hook up on a fish/shark behind a shrimper? I usally get close, cut the engines, and freeline a ribbonfish behind the boat. Should I be using a weight of some sort? Any info would help. I've heard shrimp season can be a great time to catch sharks a couple miles from the beaches.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

your going to want to throw some chum (by catch from the shrimpers they will most of the the time give it to you for free) out. if there are any fish on the shirmp boat they will come up to the surface and eat. i usually leave the motor running no real reason to turn it off. we caught blackfin tuna, bonita, dorado, ling, small sharks all off the the shirmp boats this weekend out of POC, but that was about 35 miles out

justin


----------

